# Show Off Your Tissot PRS516 (Auto or Quartz) Here!!



## Guest

I just got a PRS516 Automatic for my birthday, and I absolutely LOVE IT! I have the Black Dial Automatic Version with Brown Racing Tissot Strap. Sorry my camera is out of commission so I found this picture on the internet. I'm really happy with this watch, especially its ETA-2836 Smooth Movement. The Second Hand sweeps smoother than some watches that are 5 or 6 times its price! Cheers to Tissot for making such a beautiful watch! C'mon and show off your PRS516's, modified or unmodified, automatic or quartz, doesn't matter! Cheers!


----------



## Guest

Moved to our Tissot Forum ;-)


----------



## Guest

Cmon PRS516 Owners, show off your watch! I'm surprised no one has responded, since the PRS516 is an extremely popular watch! C'mon and post!


----------



## Sean D.

Congrats on your new watch! Wear it in good health.
I love mine.


----------



## WatchMe33

Congrats on a great watch! :-!


----------



## Guest

thank you for your comments!


----------



## trex

congrats on a great watch, hope you enjoy it for many years to come


----------



## Guest

nice prs516!


----------



## jarhead024

Here is the black with a Hamilton croc strap.


----------



## Guest

That Croc Strap really makes the watch look even more amazing than it already looks! Excellent Pairing!


----------



## Preston

516 Retrograde Chronograph, a stunning watch!
Peace,
Preston


----------



## R.L.

Here is my new PRS516, in combination with my Ferrari V9 Motorola phone. A prefect combination with identical colors and theme.

Raymond


----------



## Guest

nice!


----------



## DrewL

This thread needs more Auto Chrono love and I'm happy to oblige!


----------



## Guest

nice prs-516 chrono with Valjoux movt. Awesome!


----------



## tahb

c'mon everyone we've GOT to have more PRS-516 owners than this....post your pics everyone!


----------



## ipswitch

Hey guys. wow just found this forum after an hour i bought my first mechanical watch. The black dial prs 516 auto. will post pic soon
just asking you guys about this watch :

1.when i tried to set a date just now,a number pop out before the display date.e.g 1 MON, after i wound the crown again, it came out MON, whats the difference.
2. is this timepiece luminova or superluminova, just read it.
3. if i accidentally drop it (or my niece), will the engine be interrupted or something, because the salesperson recommend me a certina DS (double security), she said theres a mechanism inside that protects the engine, but i told her i prefer Partially Robust & Sporty(PRS).

i think i'm gonna love being her:thanks


----------



## ipswitch

Hey guys. wow just found this forum after an hour i bought my first mechanical watch. The black dial prs 516 auto. will post pic soon
just asking you guys about this watch :

1.when i tried to set a date just now,a number pop out before the display date.e.g 1 MON, after i wound the crown again, it came out MON, whats the difference.
2. is this timepiece luminova or superluminova, just read it.
3. if i accidentally drop it (or my niece), will the engine be interrupted or something, because the salesperson recommend me a certina DS (double security), she said theres a mechanism inside that protects the engine, but i told her i prefer Partially Robust & Sporty(PRS).

i think i'm gonna love being here :thanks


----------



## vininull

Here is PRS516 that I had. Gave it as a present to my uncle now but only great things to say about this timepiece.


----------



## tahb

very nice! I have the same version! PRS-516 Black Faced Automatic Rocks!


----------



## ipswitch

did it


----------



## gpjoe

Mine (I love it :-d):


----------



## gpjoe

ipswitch said:


> Hey guys. wow just found this forum after an hour i bought my first mechanical watch. The black dial prs 516 auto. will post pic soon
> just asking you guys about this watch :
> 
> 1.when i tried to set a date just now,a number pop out before the display date.e.g 1 MON, after i wound the crown again, it came out MON, whats the difference.
> 2. is this timepiece luminova or superluminova, just read it.
> 3. if i accidentally drop it (or my niece), will the engine be interrupted or something, because the salesperson recommend me a certina DS (double security), she said theres a mechanism inside that protects the engine, but i told her i prefer Partially Robust & Sporty(PRS).
> 
> i think i'm gonna love being here :thanks


Welcome. 

1) No real difference, one just has the number with the day. Pick whichever suits you. I use the day-only display.

2) Not sure, though lumionova and super luminova are used interchangeably around here it seems. I don't know if Tissot has their own recipe for their lum.

3) Your watch has an Incabloc mechanism to protect it from shocks, though I wouldn't recommend dropping it. That is never a good thing for an automatic watch. It might be able to withstand a drop onto carpeting or other soft surface but I would be very careful with it. (Don't let your niece play with it. ;-))


----------



## tahb

nice watch, i like the brown band and white dial combo! man I love the PRS516! well built, solid watch.


----------



## ipswitch

gpjoe said:


> Welcome.
> 
> 1) No real difference, one just has the number with the day. Pick whichever suits you. I use the day-only display.
> 
> 2) Not sure, though lumionova and super luminova are used interchangeably around here it seems. I don't know if Tissot has their own recipe for their lum.
> 
> 3) Your watch has an Incabloc mechanism to protect it from shocks, though I wouldn't recommend dropping it. That is never a good thing for an automatic watch. It might be able to withstand a drop onto carpeting or other soft surface but I would be very careful with it. (Don't let your niece play with it. ;-))


Sorry for the late reply, thank you very much, you are a good man|>


----------



## watso014

Have my first Tissot on its way! Will post pics when it arrives...


----------



## tahb

awesome, can't wait to see it!


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Only a cameraphone shot, but you get the idea:-!

I'll get the proper camera rigged up soon to take some pics of my vinage Tissots


----------



## tahb

very nice, i love that watch! what do you think of the comfortability of the bracelet? Is it "too heavy" how does it sit on the wrist? I may get one as I'm on leather right now. Just curious. Be sure to post more pics when u get a chance! Congrats!


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

tahb said:


> very nice, i love that watch! what do you think of the comfortability of the bracelet? Is it "too heavy" how does it sit on the wrist? I may get one as I'm on leather right now. Just curious. Be sure to post more pics when u get a chance! Congrats!


I find the bracelet very comfortable, and it seems to sit quite nicely having managed to size the bracelet just right for my skinny wrists!!

It doesn't feel heavy at all..........in comparison, I have a Christopher Ward C6 Divers watch which is a heavy chunky beast, and the bracelet strap can get a little uncomfortable after a while!!

I've just bought a black leather strap with the proper holes n it from watchworx, so may have a go at fitting that later to see what it feels like.

I am enjoying the watch tho, and it hasn't been off my wrist for some time now......all my others are getting withdrawal symptoms, lol :-d


----------



## GearSlammer

BAM!


----------



## tahb

Nice! Got the same one here!


----------



## Minksel

I have a PR 516 Visodate Automatic Seastar. I would love to get a new bezel for it. Does anyone have any suggestions on where to look?


----------



## tahb

Hey everyone, Just wanted to let everyone know that I'm selling my Black Face/Brown Leather Tissot Automatic PRS-516 *Excellent condition with box and papers* in the WUS sales forums. Please let me know if anyone is interested. I'm selling to fund another watch of mine. Please private message me if interested (full pictures are listed.) Thank you very much!

:-!


----------



## GearSlammer

man, sucks that you have to sell this watch to buy your new one. i just bought another watch (really didnt need it, but wanted it for so long), but the selling point for me was that the sales person told me i could finance for 6 months with no interest. is that a possibilty youve looked into? only asking if you wanted to keep the Tissot, otherwise, goodluck with the sale.


----------



## tahb

Hey Gear Slammer, 
yup, it does suck....thanks for the thought, but yeah unfortunately Stowa does not have any type of credit account I can sign up for. They are a smaller, company, and watches are purchased directly from Stowa itself (not in jewelry stores). Thanks!


----------



## Rigel

This is my 6 months old PRS516 Valjoux... It is the most accurate watch I have owned so far. It is only 1 second late every MONTH..!


----------



## tahb

AWESOME! That's amazing timing 1 sec a month!


----------



## Rigel

tahb said:


> AWESOME! That's amazing timing 1 sec a month!


Yeah, isn't it? I never believed mechanical watches can be so accurate, I still can't! I compare it with my Suunto X10 (it has GPS) and time.gov. It is +/-0.5 secs every week, but at the end of the month it consistently loses 1 sec. If I hadn't seen the guts of the movement from the back , I would have thought they stuffed some quartz machinery inside...


----------



## kinze

DrewL said:


> This thread needs more Auto Chrono love and I'm happy to oblige!


nice pics! you pushed me on getting this one! Bought one today should have it on Friday, can wait though.

Now my problem is where to sell my other watch need space for this one! heheheh


----------



## SynMike




----------



## SynMike




----------



## 7tenz

This is my third pic post. ETA VJ 7750, paid $585 new, gained 8 sec in 10 days.


----------



## kinze

Here is my Tissot PRS 516;

The dial......








Caseback with see through mineral that shows the Valjoux 7750....








The bezel. Perfect.









Still saving for the PRS 516 automatic Crhonograph, the red one.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Nice watch.....I like that model


----------



## ipswitch

Question, how do you wind this watch. i always read you have to turn it like 30 rotation but i dont completely understand where to start. 
do i have to pull the crown once or twice??


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

ipswitch said:


> Question, how do you wind this watch. i always read you have to turn it like 30 rotation but i dont completely understand where to start.
> do i have to pull the crown once or twice??


You can only wind it when the crown is in, as when out, it'll set the day/date and time!!

A screw in crown is the only 'quality' thing this watch lacks!! Not sure if it was a cost issue, but I know of several swiss made watches around this price and cheaper with screw in crowns, and I know the chrono version with the 7750 has a screw in crown!!


----------



## Remember2

Bought this yesterday..and I loooove it :-!

My other watches have a more simple layout (Panerai's, etc.) so this compliments and brings life and color b-)


----------



## ipswitch

JohnnyMonkey said:


> You can only wind it when the crown is in, as when out, it'll set the day/date and time!!
> 
> A screw in crown is the only 'quality' thing this watch lacks!! Not sure if it was a cost issue, but I know of several swiss made watches around this price and cheaper with screw in crowns, and I know the chrono version with the 7750 has a screw in crown!!


thanks mate


----------



## Montijo

Hi all!!

I'm new in the forum but I have been collection Tissot for quite a while. They have come and gone for years and now I'm gathering again my favorites.

For the moment this is my favorite PRS516










Cheers


----------



## Sean D.

A few more pics of mine :


----------



## lvt

7tenz said:


> This is my third pic post. ETA VJ 7750, paid $585 new, gained 8 sec in 10 days.


Where did you buy from ? :-!


----------



## freakinbock

Noob here ^__^

PRS 516 Retro Chrono, bought it on saturday.



















Retrograde Chrono works really cool 

They much more cool IRL than on my photos


----------



## freakinbock

Does anybody have the same as me? PRS516 Quartz Retrograde Chrono?


----------



## ohmegah

Sean D. said:


> A few more pics of mine :


Terrific photos, Sean. Really shows-off the unique styling of this watch. I like! :-!
-Wallace


----------



## whitecopper

What would a reasonable $$$ offer be asked for a "mint", pre-owned PRS516 Val Auto? I italicize the "mint", because that's what the seller did. Who knows?... except for the pics which looks good; let's hope the original owner didn't drop it on the floor as mentioned in the previous post...:think:


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

I'm sure I've seen one of these (if not this opne??) on ebay in the last few days??

One went in the UK for £285, and looked in excellent condition, which I thought wasn't bad.....but I'm sure the one I've seen is up for more money??

There's a UK seller on ebay with these going new at around £490 ish, so I'd want in to be no higher than mid 300's UK pounds I think??


----------



## Sean D.

ohmegah said:


> Terrific photos, Sean. Really shows-off the unique styling of this watch. I like! :-!
> -Wallace


Thanks very much Wallace !
I wish I could take credit for the pics but they were taken by a friend of mine who is much better with a camera than I am.


----------



## obsidian

Here are my two:
1) An automatic
2) A quartz chrono along side a Tag F1-- both use the same movement and although the Tag is probably about three times the cost of the Tissot, the Tissot feels and looks like the more expensive watch.


----------



## whitecopper

Remember2 said:


> Bought this yesterday..and I loooove it :-!
> 
> My other watches have a more simple layout (Panerai's, etc.) so this compliments and brings life and color b-)


That is a SWEET looking timepiece, my friend. Looking at the way you laid it out makes me want to go and buy one NOW! Nice job...:thanks


----------



## The Naf

Just got one and will post pics soon as I take some. Got the auto with the black dial and the metal bracelet. Loving it!!!


----------



## The Naf

Check out my "pseudo-review" for more pictures

View attachment 688330


----------



## Montijo

Here are some of mine


----------



## Orangewrath

My first Tissot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carlitoleone

Here is my vintage Tissot PR 516 Divers Sonorous, with racing leather band, just serviced,
View attachment 1371509


----------



## shmoe723

Love my Tissot! Was the first watch I saved money to buy and can't be more pleased.


----------



## andy_itr




----------



## sinergie

I'm looking to buy my first automatic watch and have my mind set on the PRS516. I tried it on and it seemed a little big on my 6,7 inch wrist, what do you guys think?


----------



## AmeyaJoe

i have the same watch sinergie,
mine is in a black dial that ibought this may.
mine is a 6.5 inch wrist and believe me its a good fit.
watch looks medium to big, never too big.
its classy and sporty at the same time.
Also its simplistically designed though a sports watch,as many sports watches tend to be over designed and goddy looking.
Go ahead with the purchase 

AJ


----------



## raghu sankar

Friends, I have the blue dial and it is new. It sits pretty well on my 6.5 in. wrist but feels the weight. An awesome watch.


----------



## raghu sankar

The above photo of blue dial was a downloaded one. I apologise. See my PRS 516 below.


----------



## furiousgibbon

Another blue PRS516 here. I have been looking at automatics for the last 2 weeks, my final 3 consisted of a Carrera Twin-Time, Oris Artix Date and the PRS516. I couldn't bring myself to spend the $ for the Tag, I tried it on and it was nice, but it didn't wow me. The Oris was very impressive, and if I decide to get a 'dressier' watch it will be top of my list, but I didn't think I could pull it off with casual clothes. As soon as I put the 516 on I just said yes. It just felt like my watch. Works just as well with a work suit as it does with weekend shorts/tshirt. Amazing value in my opinion, with the discount I received it was only fractionally more expensive than a grey market import. Runs a bit fast, about 23s/day but I'll keep an eye on it. Very happy, although what I'd really love is the modern version of the 60s bracelet with holes that is pictured on the previous page. Does anyone know what this bracelet is called? I think I need it.

Some pics, my wrist is 6.5", the watch feels like a perfect size. I've only worn quartz watches before so the thickness and weight takes a bit of getting used to, but compared to the other 42mm watches I tried on this one looks much smaller.


----------



## ServerMechanic

Got this one 2 days ago from my wife for our anniversary. Love it.


----------



## goTomek

New acquisition








Unfortunately w/o original strap, but found sth and like it


----------



## java5

Got my 1st Tissot as a Christmas gift from wifey and it is beautiful. No offense to automatic chrono owners, but the quartz chrono hidden mickey really stands out due to the thick silver rings. Really happy with this one.


----------



## atamas

T0446142103100 T-Sport PRS516 Automatic Chronograph


----------



## oceankai

Montijo said:


> Here are some of mine


They are georgeous!


----------



## Chiragh Bir

small question people ...

does PRS15 Automatic T044.614.26.051.00 comes with valijoux movement ?

as am planning to get one really soon .​


----------



## Chiragh Bir

nO HELP ?


----------



## Montijo

Chiragh Bir said:


> small question people ... does PRS15 Automatic T044.614.26.051.00 comes with valijoux movement ? as am planning to get one really soon .


I don't have one, but there are several online shops that refer the movement as "ETA Swiss Made 7750 Valjoux". And, on Tissot's official site it only says that the T044.614.26.051.00 movement is a 7750. So, I believe it does. Hope this helps.


----------



## juin21

These in person look so amazing. Here is mine! Revitalizing this thread!


----------



## Myrrhman




----------



## juin21

Myrrhman that is a beautiful watch! I put mine back on the original strap. Apparently Tissot patented the holes on these straps, thus to keep the feel of the watch I've decided to only use straps with the racing inspired holes. What I found amazing is the hour, minute and small second dial hands at 9 o'clock use the same sputtered silver coated hands and the chronometer hands are in red. I also synchronized the second hand to the Chronometer and have the 12 hour dial at the six o'clock set to the Eastern time zone. Chronometer and GMT in one.


----------



## Myrrhman

juin21 said:


> Myrrhman that is a beautiful watch! I put mine back on the original strap. Apparently Tissot patented the holes on these straps, thus to keep the feel of the watch I've decided to only use straps with the racing inspired holes. What I found amazing is the hour, minute and small second dial hands at 9 o'clock use the same sputtered silver coated hands and the chronometer hands are in red. I also synchronized the second hand to the Chronometer and have the 12 hour dial at the six o'clock set to the Eastern time zone. Chronometer and GMT in one.


Thanks !! 

I like yours too. And you made a nice configuration haha

I sometimes too, let my chronometer watches run with their second hand. Just because i like the look of the big chrono hand running.


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI




----------



## bearcats7777

On Wrist Today - *Tissot PRS 516 Extreme Automatic Chrono*


----------



## juin21

Beautiful!


----------



## ericlovestissot

Hello everyone, new member here. I have owned my Tissot PRS 516 for 10 years now, I have gone through numerous straps, this is the only watch I wear. Recently I found a jeweler who was willing to do some custom work for me. I love my Tissot now more than ever!


----------



## TedG954




----------

